# OverClock Geforce 6200



## mraccryu23614 (May 20, 2010)

O K I overclock my Geforce 6200 but i don't know if this is right or not because its like way overclocked but the Temp. is 50-60C




Can someone tell me if this is good or not?

Sorry I don't know if this is the right section to ask


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Geforce 6200 is lower tier GPU and OC'ing is not going to gain you much, if anything, per performance.


----------

